# Multiple reply failures



## nutt (Nov 9, 2019)

Happened last night and today, didn’t think to take a screenshot last night(diff error msg) but here ya go:

At first I thought it was just if I previewed the msg before posting but this is not the case.


----------



## nutt (Nov 9, 2019)

Just tried to post on same thread


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 9, 2019)

I guess their a few bugs that still need to be worked out, but I'm sure it won't be as long as the last time. At least most of the site is working well.
Al


----------

